# Quick question about spares in handbag



## Monica (Jun 30, 2011)

We're off out today, as Carol doesn't have to go to school due to strikes.

What do you have in your handbag regarding pumping stuff when you're out for the day?


----------



## shiv (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a spare set (inset II), a spare reservoir, spare battery, vial of insulin, insulin pen & cartridge of insulin and pen needles. I can fit it all inside a slim pencil case.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I carry a couple of sets be they a Quickset and the relevant inserter or Sure T sets. I also carry a couple of reservoirs and a vial of insulin. It's no drama for me to get hold of an insulin syringe as I work in a hospital so I can just pilfer what I need. My pump batteries tend to last about five weeks, six at a push. I don't really bother to carry around pens as my Sure T sets just don't fail. They are a very nice back up option as you can often put them in and forget about them.


----------



## tracey w (Jun 30, 2011)

shiv said:


> I have a spare set (inset II), a spare reservoir, spare battery, vial of insulin, insulin pen & cartridge of insulin and pen needles. I can fit it all inside a slim pencil case.



ditto, i carry spare everything, even a spare meter, i keep it all in a make up bag, and my handbags are lie suitcases anyway


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 30, 2011)

For pump 1 cannula and tubing plus cartridge. Insulin syringe as can just take insulin from cartridge if pump gone wrong.
Normal hypo treatment and meter.

Oops forgot the battery.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 30, 2011)

It depends on how far away from I will be..

I always carry meter and hypo kit everywhere..

But if I'm walking the dogs or popping in town shopping I tend not to carry any spares with me..

If I going slightly further afield I will take on of two sets of spares

Where I can get home within 1/2 hour or so, I just take a spare infusion set and battery..

If I'm going futher afield, I then includ, spare insulin and cartridge..


----------



## Monica (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for all of your replies. I will note down everything you've put and take all of that next time. Today, I took a spare insetII and a pen + novorapid(not that I would know what to do, but I do have DSN number in my phone)
I spent an absolute fortune in Primark and NewLook today We went to the Pizza Express, which only opened 2 weeks ago, for lunch.
 Carol's readings have been perfect all day.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Monica said:


> Carol's readings have been perfect all day.



That's great! Is she taking well to the pump then, and being good about her testing etc.?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 30, 2011)

"Today, I took a spare insetII and a pen + novorapid(not that I would know what to do, but I do have DSN number in my phone)"

We take a spare quick set, reservoir. inserter device and pen with the novorapid as you suggested if out for more than a quick trip to shops. When she was out with her gran for the day and her cannula had come away after some rigorous toddler clothes changing ( stubbornly independent 2 yr old mixed with tough elasticated denim waistband, not good on the cannulas !!!) Advised mum to still use bolus wizard on the pump to work out what bolus she needed for her lunch and give her as near as she could in units using the pen. It worked that time, and as soon as they got back I sorted out the pump and topped up the basal she missed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 30, 2011)

Hanmillmum said:


> We take a spare quick set, reservoir. inserter device and pen with the novorapid as you suggested if out for more than a quick trip to shops. When she was out with her gran for the day and her cannula had come away after some rigorous toddler clothes changing ( stubbornly independent 2 yr old mixed with tough elasticated denim waistband, not good on the cannulas !!!) Advised mum to still use bolus wizard on the pump to work out what bolus she needed for her lunch and give her as near as she could in units using the pen. It worked that time, and as soon as they got back I sorted out the pump and topped up the basal she missed.



Yep that's the way to do things so much easier as all info on the pump for you still as well.
To stop the cannula coming off like that use some tape Mefix was recomended to me and works very well. It can be had on prescription as well.  (2.5cm x 5m)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, will try that !


----------



## Monica (Jul 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That's great! Is she taking well to the pump then, and being good about her testing etc.?



She is an absolute STAR!!!!!! She loves her pump and she does every test I ask of her. Unfortunately I'm not so good at testing her. I have terrible trouble pricking her finger at night. I think I'm just trying too hard not to wake her, ending up doing just that and annoying her She has a dimmer switch in her room and I put the light on dimmly. On top of that I have to put my glasses on, but I just can't see....

I forgot to say, that i feel Carol has been a much happier girl since pumping. I don't know if it's coincidence, but there are hardly any arguments (apart from tidying her room)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2011)

So pleased she is loving it! I know you were worried beforehand


----------



## Mel (Jul 1, 2011)

we carry in a handbag , spare dextro tabs, glycogel. ketone monitor , pump battery (been cought out before)set change , test strips , insluin pen and the collins carb book, blood monitor. This stays on the side in the kitchen so she can grab and go ,

if we are going for longer we add a banana, insulin and syringe.
If we are popping out just take the meter and dextro tabs.

As for the night little fingers are best


----------



## Monica (Jul 1, 2011)

Mel said:


> As for the night little fingers are best



Thanks Mel, I've noticed that the little finger works best, but I have to give it a rest too. I tend to only prick her left hand.


----------

